# Modded Gs



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey guys, 
so I've been browsing many threads here and do not seem to notice a thread dedicated for modded g-shock. (Please correct me if im wrong.)
Maybe you guys can post all your beloved modded watches here.
It would help and motivate me and others new to modding.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Good idea. Lots of threads out there scattered around for modded Gs, but I don't recall one have them all centralized in one place. :-!


----------



## bmxican (Nov 4, 2009)

I posted this in another thread but I like your idea. Heres my 1st mod. I have two others in the works now and will post pictures when they are finished.









Before and after


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

Heya bmxican, thank you for the support. And BenL too.
I seen your other thread and it was great.
Maybe you can make a guide/tutorial for that camo look.
I'm very much anticipating your other works. :-!


----------



## chrmbly (Jun 11, 2009)

No before for my DW9200K (it was a clear jelly w/ white letters on the steel case):










Before and after of my DW8201 WCCS Frog:


----------



## Sedi (May 21, 2007)

GW-9010 with G-9000TLC-bezel:









And one I don't have any more:
DW-8200 Frogman with inverted display, strap and bezel from DW-8200BK and blackened titanium parts:

















Not to forget - DW-6900MS with Maratac Zulu and adapters and bullbar (also sold):









Greetings, Sedi


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

This thread need more exposure and more modded Gs!


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

BUMP for this thread! wiLL put up a few more oLd ones to share. this one's the most recent.

DW-6900
- Bezel text, inner dial and EL button painted silver
- LCD display reversed
- Silver 6900 casio band


----------



## quattrojames (Sep 10, 2009)

This was my first modding attempt! I've learnt a lot but enjoyed doing it:

Before & After:


----------



## sl8763 (Feb 5, 2008)

EDIT: ****Pictures temporarily gone due to hosting issues, I'll try to get them back online ASAP****

My mods:

"Royal Purple" Frogman
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=201992










"Black Widow" Mudman
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=225548










"Gussied-up" Gaussman
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=253993










"DIY GW-204K ICERC"
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=294221










Stay tuned b-)


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

matte black GLS-5600:









blue titan G-9100:









blackened DW-6630(purple)









matte black GLX-5600:









Blackened Eric Haze 5600E:









modded rising white DW-5025:









Sorry, not photos of the rest yet. :-d


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

what was done to the gulfman?


----------



## d2mac (Mar 19, 2008)

arlee said:


> what was done to the gulfman?


Black plastic inner ring exchanged to titanium. b-)


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

ah ic I assumed all gulfmans came with titanium backs and inner rings


----------



## tact (Jan 22, 2010)

sl8763 said:


> My mods:
> 
> "Royal Purple" Frogman
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=201992
> ...


 Really cool mudman mod:-!


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

These below are all mods, specials etc, none of them factory config....enjoy;-)

Stealthed DW-8500 Code Name:









Stealthed DW-9052-1V:









Classic Mudman DW-8400-1JF 'Silver Eye':









DW-9052-2V conversion:









Classic Mudman DW-8400Z-1T MIB - 'Redback Spider':









DW-6900RE-1JF 'RBRE' - Real Black Red Eye with stealthed bezel:









DW-6900B Fox Fire, in _full_ orange-yellow:









DW-6900MC-7 "ala Buzzbait":









Classic Mudman DW-8400Z-1T MIB "Black Widow":









Halloween DW-6900RC-1JF "The Pumpkin":









DW-6900MC-4 "The Classic 6900":









GW-2000MS-1 MIRB "Real Black" Frogman:









DW-6900E-2ER stealthed:









Another DW-6900E-2ER with 'crisp' module from DW-6900MC-7:









The latest mod - DW-9000MBL 'Midnight Blues':









Hope you liked some of them...cheers!


----------



## AussieRog (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi 
The DW 6900 has had some fantatsic mods, colours and straps. Prompting me to ask of the previous DW/GW range which are suitable for the Zulu or Maratac bands and which aren't?

As has been stated above a few more threads and posts are very welcome. But some hard won/earned lessons have been learned, so any chance of expanding the Wiki or specific modding threads to share that knowledge. We've all got the smarts to do it, just need to know how??
Regards
Roger


----------



## natornate (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## shaefro58 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hello all, here of some of my favorite mods, some extreme some subtle :-! Enjoy!

White on white frankenG : jam n colors module w/ crazy colors band n bezel w/letters painted to match blue accents










The other recipient of the FrankenG treatment : crazy colors module w/jam n colors band and bezel custom dyed for camo blue finish










Threw some bull bars on my military series 6900 and 5600 for that extra tuff look ;-)


----------



## pakupakuman (Jun 15, 2006)

How did you matte the GLX-5600? Very nice job.


----------



## maestro26316 (Aug 28, 2008)

babola said:


> DW-6900MC-7 "ala Buzzbait":
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these 6900-Mods. Very nice Gs and very nice photos too. :-! But why is this module considered 'crispier' than the usual?


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

maestro26316 said:


> I love these 6900-Mods. Very nice Gs and very nice photos too. :-! But why is this module considered 'crispier' than the usual?


It's simply a different type of LCD with greater contrast between the background and the numerals. The background under some angles and light conditions becomes almost flat silver in appearance. 
Casio used this type of LCD on few other DW-6900 models, as well.

Thanks mate!


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

Keep all those one of a kind modded G in please. :-!:-!


----------



## Waveguider (Sep 30, 2009)

All very subtle:


----------



## tiger2 (Apr 8, 2008)

RE-REVERSE DW-5600MS & DW-6900MS









HYDRO GW-002KJ









REVERSE&LUME FROGMAN GW-200TC

ORIGINAL...









REVERSE...









LUME...









BRIGHT IN THE NIGHT...


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

tiger2 said:


>


Amazing! I haven't seen that done before :-!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

wow same here I mean it doesn't help with reading the time at all but cool nonetheless.


----------



## Joseph68 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Here's mine stealthed>>*

:-!


----------



## sl8763 (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, interesting mod with the bezel lume. Looks pretty cool - clean that bezel up a bit more and it'd be perfect. I like the reverse LCD too.


----------



## robocopu (Feb 27, 2007)

tiger2 said:


>


What did you use to make it like that,please share with us, maybe make a how to lume your g thread .


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

Great mod on the lume! i seen those luminous pigments for sale. apparently you just apply them the same way you would when you color in the bezel text, only with lume pigment instead of paint.


----------



## bjornkeizers (Feb 19, 2006)

Some good stuff here. I've done three mods so far. Here they are, all in one pic:










The GWM5600 in the center was obviously modded with adapters and a 22mm nato. No biggie.

The clear Frogman in the bottom right started out as a 'Dawn Black' 25th anniversary. I swapped the parts with a 'Glorious Gold', and kept it like this ever since.

I also made my very own model! Check out the yellow 6900, top right. That one started out as a Jam'in model with green/yellow camo. I fitted NOS parts from an old Fox Fire 6900 model.

Hardly rocket science, but definitely a great feeling of accomplishment afterward.


----------



## jaliya48 (Jan 15, 2010)

tiger2 said:


> RE-REVERSE DW-5600MS & DW-6900MS
> 
> HYDRO GW-002KJ
> 
> ...


Wow, that is really wicked!


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

d2mac said:


> Black plastic inner ring exchanged to titanium. b-)


I want to do a mod for a friend of mine. G9100R-4 orange Gulfman over a GW-9100 case. Do you think the resin bits are exchangeable between those two?

Some mods: swapped module and flipped display








Swapped module










And my favorite, 70* display change instead of 90*








flipped display


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Some more mods:
swapped module and flipped display









Camo resin and swapped module
















and my baby, GW-5600J with flipped diplay


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

GWM-5600BC with a swapped module








GWM-5600A-3 case, GW-5500 module, GWM-5600 resin


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

BadAsss flips on the 69 and 5600ms Tiger2. I love the Lume on the frog; is that your own hand painting or did you send it out? Top marks.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

I have a few modded G-Shocks. :-d


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

liking that frogman mod buzz and the 6900


----------



## babola (May 8, 2009)

Buzzbait said:


> I have a few modded G-Shocks. :-d


Like we didn't know that already :-d

Thanks bud for an inspiration for some of my own mods I've done last year :thanks


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Here is one that I did...\

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=252668


----------



## cascadien (Feb 3, 2008)

some older members may remember this, my last mod.



























some day i hope to do the same mod to a GW-5000B
but $500 is a little rich for my blood, besides the multi-band 5 works perfectly for me!


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

Bumping up this thread.. Let's see some more mods!


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

Sure. This is pretty much a GW-7900B case swapped with the GW-7900CD. The four rivets on the corners are purely cosmetic and they can pop out real easily, just squeeze the bezel at the corner and pry out with a small flathead.


----------



## Bateman_G (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

G-Junkie said:


> Sure. This is pretty much a GW-7900B case swapped with the GW-7900CD. The four rivets on the corners are purely cosmetic and they can pop out real easily, just squeeze the bezel at the corner and pry out with a small flathead.


nice swap.. dig the yellow one. i didnt know the screws were just cosmetic.


----------



## Buzzbait (Mar 8, 2006)

Here's another one of mine. This is a modified DW-5700 screwback reissue, with a custom dyed ACU gray sort of bezel and strap.


----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

GLS-5600L-4 on black resin.










With GW-M5600BC bezel to make it _"Fire Package" GLS-5600L-4GGYYR ;-)_


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

TraseUno said:


> nice swap.. dig the yellow one. i didnt know the screws were just cosmetic.


A simple, but very effective procedure. I'm a firm believer in the Low Tech - High Effect approach. And like you, I was rather surprised and disappointed to find out the rivets were non functioning.


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

G-Junkie said:


> A simple, but very effective procedure. I'm a firm believer in the Low Tech - High Effect approach. And like you, I was rather surprised and disappointed to find out the rivets were non functioning.


hmm.. yea.. but they do look aesthetically good. makes the watch look super tough. casio should return to making those DW-8300 kind of chunkigoodness. i'll probably pull the trigger on the GW-7900B next month.. or so.. but i've yet to wear my modded olive G-7900 out.. :-d


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

Thread needs more contribution!
Thanks for all the great mods.


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

Updating my latest mod. GA-100 Yin Yang Twins!









G-5600A Dark Angel Mod


----------



## cascadien (Feb 3, 2008)

TraseUno said:


> hmm.. yea.. but they do look aesthetically good. makes the watch look super tough. casio should return to making those DW-8300 kind of chunkigoodness. i'll probably pull the trigger on the GW-7900B next month.. or so.. but i've yet to wear my modded olive G-7900 out.. :-d


Sir, what model watch do those green strap adapters come from???


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

cascadien said:


> Sir, what model watch do those green strap adapters come from???


came from this one mate. 2004 GL-260-3JR


----------



## Klaus (Oct 1, 2006)

*GL-7500 Real Black Silver Eye



















servus
klaus
*


----------



## hucky (Apr 14, 2007)

Here is a 5600 that I burned out in my Kiln and turned the bezel into .925 sterling silver with black patina in some low spots including the writing.


----------



## Deacon (May 8, 2007)

hucky said:


> Here is a 5600 that I burned out in my Kiln and turned the bezel into .925 sterling silver with black patina in some low spots including the writing.


That is totally AWESOME!.
I know some guys with DW-8300's (ME!) that might be interested.
Then it would be a true Heavy Metal.

Maybe it should be aluminum.


----------



## hucky (Apr 14, 2007)

the 5600 is not heavy at all in Silver

Aluminum is easy too, so is Brass or Bronze

The original Bezel is gone for life once it goes into the Kiln at 1300 degrees


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

Whoa Hucky that's a very interesting concept.. way better than those iced out bezels.
how do they stretch over the buttons when fixing them on.. do they have to be removed?

update: sorry.. i just realized the holes were made into grooves. :-!


----------



## pakupakuman (Jun 15, 2006)

Totally awesome!!!

I'd love to have a metal bezel, be it stainless, titanium, whathaveya.


----------



## Deacon (May 8, 2007)

hucky said:


> The original Bezel is gone for life once it goes into the Kiln at 1300 degrees


Understood, Is there a way to make a "casting" using the original bezel?


----------



## mongo (Sep 24, 2009)

.


----------



## tiger2 (Apr 8, 2008)

hucky said:


> Here is a 5600 that I burned out in my Kiln and turned the bezel into .925 sterling silver with black patina in some low spots including the writing.


:-!:-!:-!
|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## cascadien (Feb 3, 2008)

that's awesome...awesome to the maxx!!!
can you do other bezels like that? would you do one for a fee???


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

That sterling bezel is the coolest mod I've seen so far. I bet you could sell those REALLY well. I mean once you have a good mold you can cast as many as you want. Keep the module at hand to control the fit. You should also cast the adapter pieces. Even custom engraving would not be a problem. A beautiful dark bronze on a negative display GW-5000BJ would be absolutely stunning, don't you think?

Till


----------



## freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

That silver bezel mod looks fantastic. Does it add weight to the bezel ?


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm sure it does given that silver is much heavier than rubber.  Combined with a steel module like in the GW-5000 that would be one fantastic watch.

My guess is the silver bezel weighs around 30g. How much does it weigh, Hucky?

Till


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

hucky said:


> Here is a 5600 that I burned out in my Kiln and turned the bezel into .925 sterling silver with black patina in some low spots including the writing.
> 
> (pics removed for space saving.)


Fantastic mod. Not really my style, but I can appreciate it. I take it that the bezel was still pliable when you put it back over the case? Otherwise that would've been a real world of hell to do and hopefully you didn't up the case and glass while doing it.


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

G-Junkie said:


> Fantastic mod. Not really my style, but I can appreciate it. I take it that the bezel was still pliable when you put it back over the case? Otherwise that would've been a real world of hell to do and hopefully you didn't up the case and glass while doing it.


from the pic.. it looks like the holes are now turned into grooves to fit the bezel on without having to stretch the bezel over like the resin type. I cant imagine the silver bezel being pliable.. but if it is.. then its HELL COOL!


----------



## G-Junkie (Jan 29, 2010)

TraseUno said:


> from the pic.. it looks like the holes are now turned into grooves to fit the bezel on without having to stretch the bezel over like the resin type. I cant imagine the silver bezel being pliable.. but if it is.. then its HELL COOL!


You're right, I just noticed that the holes bad been cut in the first picture. If that had to be done, then the bezel is definitely not pliable at all.


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

I'm amazed with the silver bezel.


----------



## restless (Aug 23, 2006)

Very cool sliver bezel. My guess is that a jewelry maker should be able to do that?


----------



## nineohtoo (Sep 26, 2008)

I'm new to G-Shocks, I was wondering what model this is, and what's different? This looks pretty cool, and I'd love to get something similar. Thanks.


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Thats a DW or GW 5600 series. They go way back but I don't think they have made them with the 'bars' for some years now, you usually have to buy those separately. They come up occasionally on Ebay or in the sale forum. He may have reversed the display, too.


----------



## cascadien (Feb 3, 2008)

nineohtoo said:


> I'm new to G-Shocks, I was wondering what model this is, and what's different? This looks pretty cool, and I'd love to get something similar. Thanks.


thats a 25th anv. screwback reissue(1545) thats had the original white clothes replaced by black ones, the bezel stealthed and then a DW-5600-E face protector on it as well. a nice clean mod in my opinionb-)


----------



## Alathea (Sep 8, 2007)

Okay...so I was *close* 


*...missed it by THAT much.*


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

man that silver bezel is something else most unique mod yet. great job hucky


----------



## fongaroos (Oct 12, 2007)

my humble contribution...

BEFORE:










AFTER:


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

bump to see more contribution


----------



## zed4130 (Jul 10, 2009)

that silver bezel is amazing , great job, :-!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

fongaroos said:


> my humble contribution...
> 
> BEFORE:
> 
> ...


looks good but wheres the rasta module now?


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

arlee said:


> looks good but wheres the rasta module now?


On the 6900MS bezel and strap perhaps? hehe


----------



## coombsfh (Apr 26, 2010)

This is my mildly modified pair of (originally) black GW-M5600-1ER's
It started life like this...








and was changed to this...









Girlfriend's watch (that she doesn't know of yet) looks like this. the only real difference on both is that they have the red line on the faces that the original (factory0 5600's don't have, even in atomic/solar combinations.


----------



## casioman74 (Apr 16, 2010)

great work now it would b cool if u made a steps to follow book lots of guys want to do it but don't know how to start............


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

That looks great! I'm glad you got it sorted out so quickly. Good job. The red line bothers me much less on the white and yellow models than it does on the black.

Was the change of clothes difficult?

Till


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

casioman74 said:


> great work now it would b cool if u made a steps to follow book lots of guys want to do it but don't know how to start............


Everything they need to know is in the Articles & Tutorials Section, from stealthing to text painting, dyeing and reversing displays.

Here ---> https://www.watchuseek.com/forumdisplay.php?f=43

The rest is just a mix and match of straps and bezels.


----------



## coombsfh (Apr 26, 2010)

The change of clothes is dead easy.
If I get time once these essays are in I will try to get a shot by shot demonstration or even video up.
The bezel is as simple as undoing 4 screws and manipulating the the flexible plastic over the buttons.
The strap just requires a spring bar tool, a little bit of close looking and some firm but steady hands.
The springbar tool looks like this








And the useful end, like this:









I will upload some wrist shots of the yellow one whenevr we get sun and the white one after june the 28th when GF has been given it (and the ;-) casio) for her birthday.
Fred


----------



## redeye (Apr 18, 2010)

hucky said:


> Here is a 5600 that I burned out in my Kiln and turned the bezel into .925 sterling silver with black patina in some low spots including the writing.


WOW i love this. i Just got into silversmithing. put two hobbies together and get this! good work. :-!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

wonder how that one will look if you could get a steel bracelet to fit.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Probably the steel will clash with the silver and it won't look too good. I'd prefer that on a nice custom leather strap. Shouldn't be a problem since you can shape the inside of the lugs any way you want once you have the metal piece.

Till


----------



## cascadien (Feb 3, 2008)

if you could get one of those on a screwback...


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

cascadien said:


> if you could get one of those on a screwback...


Yep, that's what I said on the thread where hucky first showed this photo of his work. Buy a GW-5000, make a sterling bezel and get a shark strap of your color choice fitted to it. Mine would be light grey. Killer watch! 

Oh, while he's at it, the buckle needs to be cast in sterling silver, too.

Till


----------



## 17geez (Apr 27, 2010)

hucky said:


> Here is a 5600 that I burned out in my Kiln and turned the bezel into .925 sterling silver with black patina in some low spots including the writing.


Just saw this thread. That's awsome!


----------



## cascadien (Feb 3, 2008)

tfar said:


> Yep, that's what I said on the thread where hucky first showed this photo of his work. Buy a GW-5000, make a sterling bezel and get a shark strap of your color choice fitted to it. Mine would be light grey. Killer watch!
> 
> Oh, while he's at it, the buckle needs to be cast in sterling silver, too.
> 
> Till


id prefer the 5000B myself, i think the silver would make the reversed display 'POP'!!!b-)
and good call on the clasp |>


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Good point on the 5000B. I didn't even think of that. Since this watch would be clearly more show than go, the neg display would be the best solution.

I wonder what Hucky would charge...

Till


----------



## nineohtoo (Sep 26, 2008)

^Whatever he charges, I'm sure many here would hop on it, myself included.


----------



## freeman (Feb 26, 2009)

tfar said:


> the red line bothers me much less on the white and yellow models than it does on the black.
> Till


+1


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

G-5600A-7 "War Machine" mod.
- Negative Display
- Gunmetal grey dyed bezel


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Super awesome, TraseUno. I love that color. Even looks a bit metallic. Is it? How did you get that color? Start with a white version, then what color and brand did you use to dye it, please?

Till


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

tfar said:


> Super awesome, TraseUno. I love that color. Even looks a bit metallic. Is it? How did you get that color? Start with a white version, then what color and brand did you use to dye it, please?
> 
> Till


Thanks till.. i posted my procedures here https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=398068

I started with a white G-5600A-7. Not as metallic as it seems.. its matte with a little bit of sheen.
Used DYLON multi purpose dye.. color Ebony Black.. dipped for 10 mins with close monitoring. not sure if it would get darker the longer i left it in the pot tho.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Super! Thanks a bunch. The Scooter looks extra cool by the way. With your artistic talents I could imagine you stenciling some military inspired numbers on the band like those module numbers on the MS models.

If anyone wants to buy Dylon in the US, I got a dealer locator for you here:
http://www.dritz.com/retailers/index.php?BRAND_ID=8

Seems to be easy to get. Probably 20 stores in Austin including Walmart. I know my local super market has Rit. As a matter of fact, I have black Rit in the cupboard already.

Now to get some white watch bands for my GW-M5600. I want to try one in grey and one in orange. A mix of both might actually look cool, too. Orange watch, grey strap.

Till


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Super! Thanks a bunch. The Scooter looks extra cool by the way. With your artistic talents I could imagine you stenciling some military inspired numbers on the band like those module numbers on the MS models.

If anyone wants to buy Dylon in the US, I got a dealer locator for you here:
http://www.dritz.com/retailers/index.php?BRAND_ID=8

Seems to be easy to get. Probably 20 stores in Austin including Walmart. I know my local super market has Rit. As a matter of fact, I have black Rit in the cupboard already.

Now to get some white watch bands for my GW-M5600. I want to try one in grey and one in orange. A mix of both might actually look cool, too. Orange watch, grey strap.

Till


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

tfar said:


> Super! Thanks a bunch. The Scooter looks extra cool by the way. With your artistic talents I could imagine you stenciling some military inspired numbers on the band like those module numbers on the MS models.
> 
> If anyone wants to buy Dylon in the US, I got a dealer locator for you here:
> http://www.dritz.com/retailers/index.php?BRAND_ID=8
> ...


No Problem. Its good that you can get a variety of dyes there. I can't get RIT.. i might have to order online. Or maybe i didn't bother looking around further.. :-x

I'm thinking if it might be possible to replicate a G-Python pattern..


Probably mask off the camo pattern with tape and dip it in black again.. :think:

Who dares? hehe. would be one cool personalized camo i bet!


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

tfar said:


> I want to try one in grey and one in orange. A mix of both might actually look cool, too. Orange watch, grey strap.
> 
> Till


Hmm..sound ike a cool combi. I can imagine it looking like the evil twin of the G-9000R-4 Muddie. :-!


----------



## sharpk (Jun 12, 2009)

TraseUno said:


> G-5600A-7 "War Machine" mod.
> - Negative Display
> - Gunmetal grey dyed bezel


amazing contribution


----------



## Bear1845 (May 10, 2010)

Just finished changing the display to negative on my GW-002KA. As you can see in the pics, the watch is heavily used and abused (G-Shock style)It's been a great watch and the solar power remains on HIGH after several years. It's really taken a beating while I'm @ work and I don't expect anything else from Casio but the best. If you've only seen stock photo's of this watch, you're missing out. It's really a great-looking watch if you're a casual kind of hombre.


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

TraseUno said:


> No Problem. Its good that you can get a variety of dyes there. I can't get RIT.. i might have to order online. Or maybe i didn't bother looking around further.. :-x
> 
> I'm thinking if it might be possible to replicate a G-Python pattern..
> 
> ...


you need to take a look at this thread then :-!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=313990&highlight=camo


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

arlee said:


> you need to take a look at this thread then :-!
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=313990&highlight=camo


Thanks arlee! I had that idea to use tape but was wondering if the tape would come off in the boiling process. Now i'm psyched to work on an urban camo.

Thanks again! :-!


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

np man just get to work! so we can see the new mod


----------



## neogeek (Nov 18, 2006)

DW-9052 Mod


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

tiger2 said:


> ORIGINAL...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great job~Cheers! ;-)


----------



## hermie87 (May 15, 2009)

neogeek said:


> DW-9052 Mod


how did you do that ? your mod makes it look like a collab with a hiphop brand !


----------



## neogeek (Nov 18, 2006)

hermie87 said:


> how did you do that ? your mod makes it look like a collab with a hiphop brand !


I got this off a WUS member.


----------



## Charbok (Feb 23, 2010)

redeye said:


> WOW i love this. i Just got into silversmithing. put two hobbies together and get this! good work. :-!


That's AWESOME!!!!!!!
I'd like to see that aluminum bezel on a DW-5600C
In Fact!
He Can mass produce that replicas of the bezel, and sell them.
It will be a great business.


----------



## yuppyice (Aug 24, 2009)

My current beater. Put a GW-9010MB module into a G-9000TLC Band and Bezel.


----------



## wise (May 9, 2010)

hucky said:


> the 5600 is not heavy at all in Silver
> 
> Aluminum is easy too, so is Brass or Bronze
> 
> The original Bezel is gone for life once it goes into the Kiln at 1300 degrees


sorry for bumping up an older post....
Hucky this is a cool cool mod!
may i ask if its possible for you to make another one? im very interested in getting one for DW6900! thx in advance


----------



## tny_villeas (Apr 23, 2010)

heres my first ever G-Shock and i already did some mods. GW-9010 swapped bezels and the silver pieces under the bezel with the GW-9000. Also converted it into a negative screen.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

I know this is gonna come as a blow to you after all the neg display trouble but I thing the positive one looks better. 

The bezel and metal piece swap is nice, though. I wish I could get my hands on one. I'd do a hydro mod with it.

Till


----------



## tny_villeas (Apr 23, 2010)

Yeah pictures dont really do it u have to see it in person. Personally i love it!!


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Ah! That already looks better in the wrist shot and I do like the backlight effect! 

Till


----------



## haumti (Mar 13, 2010)

Here is my first mod:G-9000MC-3 with the Module 3150 from the GW-9010.I like the Military look of the Instructor with the Multiband-Module.:-!


----------



## isometrus (Apr 29, 2010)

:-!


Maine said:


> Amazing! I haven't seen that done before :-!


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is my real "Real Black" Mudman followed by a modded MIB Mudman using a DW6900MS module with a stealthed bezel with gloss black lettering.


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

this thread shall not be forgotten!


----------



## Mecha-Shock (Jun 15, 2010)

*WOW, alot of great looking mod's. I have noticed that the Frogman's and 5600's have been modded the most. The purple Frogman was cool. Also the .925 sterling silver bezel was fantastic!!!! :thanks for posting all the pics. It gives me some ideas if I ever decide to try it someday b-)*


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

This might look weird. Just finished it and I'm still deciding if I like it. I think I do. 

The ingredients:

DW-6900E case & module
DW-6900FS Bezel
GLS-5600v strap

 

Cheers,

G.


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

And here's my other modded G's:

GLS-5600V-1 Case & Module
GW-M5600R-1JF Bezel
DW-5600LC-4JF Band










GLS-5600V-3 Case & Module
G-5600GR-7JF Bezel
DW-5025B Rising White Band










Cheers,

G.


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

bump for more contribution plz.
will post a pic once i get to change the incoming strap.


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)




----------



## aksnc30 (Jun 1, 2010)

godizded said:


> And here's my other modded G's:
> 
> GLS-5600V-1 Case & Module
> GW-M5600R-1JF Bezel
> ...


these look amazing - very clean & crisp :-!

lookign at the earlier mod of the reverse lum frogman - is that painted on? or does it light up when using the EL? 
would be interested in doing that on my solar mudman if possible....


----------



## dkpw (Jan 12, 2009)

There's some great work on display here! My one and only mod so far is a straight-forward module swap between a negative and a positive GW-M5600.










IMHO both come out of cosmetic surgery, looking better than they did going in. The now positive GW-M5600BC, with the resin strap, looks very similar to my GW-5000-1JF, sadly without the benefit of a screwback but nonetheless it's still one of my favourite daily wearers. The negative display watch was sold with the composite bracelet and is now living happily in the north of Scotland.

This thread displays so much creativity and invention, Casio should pay attention and make at least a couple of these mods for real. If I can pick out two from the many excellent examples:

Babola's DW-6900MC-7 "ala Buzzbait"










and Simon's (sl8763) "Imperial Purple" Frogman - that's a beauty!


----------



## edox (Oct 22, 2008)

My new G-9010 Rally MudMan

* Hidro-Stealth-Inverted :*









By ... at 2010-07-06

The friends _3 stealths_ ...









By ... at 2010-07-06


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

Awesome! Love the orange backdrop. Very nice pics. Thank you.

Till


----------



## giorgos mg (Oct 13, 2008)

By null at 2010-07-10









By null at 2010-07-10









By null at 2010-07-10









By null at 2010-07-10


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

GW9100 Gulfie









Frog ....


----------



## 2xbass (Dec 12, 2009)

Here's mine - G5600 salad. I think I want edox's stealthed mudman though - that is sweet!


----------



## robocopu (Feb 27, 2007)

Coming soon : GAUSSMAN with the bezel made of CrNi alloy, it has allready been casted but still needs a lot of work , so stay tuned !


----------



## redman (Jun 15, 2010)

dkpw said:


> there's some great work on display here! My one and only mod so far is a straight-forward module swap between a negative and a positive gw-m5600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love this purple frogman one of the best iv seen on here :-!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 11, 2006)

cascadien said:


> thats a 25th anv. screwback reissue(1545) thats had the original white clothes replaced by black ones, the bezel stealthed and then a DW-5600-E face protector on it as well. a nice clean mod in my opinionb-)


It's a DW5025B, it was indeed originally white whit a screwback, i turned the same one black.










It now has also black lettering on the bezel, got no pic of that.

Greetings, [email protected]


----------



## redeye (Apr 18, 2010)

hucky said:


> the 5600 is not heavy at all in Silver
> 
> Aluminum is easy too, so is Brass or Bronze
> 
> The original Bezel is gone for life once it goes into the Kiln at 1300 degrees


try silver..its not that expensive


----------



## 1540 (Dec 3, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> It's a DW5025B, it was indeed originally white whit a screwback, i turned the same one black.
> 
> It now has also black lettering on the bezel, got no pic of that.
> 
> Greetings, [email protected]


Kocho, I think I have said it before but your dogs are AWESOME!!!


----------



## BREAKWATER (Feb 22, 2009)

My favorite G's to modd would have to be the DW-6900 and 6600 series, here are a few that I have done subtle modds to, keeping it clean, most are bezel lettering and backlight button swaps, the first one I did yesterday, just a simple black button to replace the grey, I like it so much better,...


----------



## christophernut (Jul 29, 2010)

Loving all the work..just finished refurbing two old Foxies, a purple 6630 turns white with fright and a 6900 goes from scuffed black to mellow yellow.

keep the mods coming please...

christophernut


----------



## aksnc30 (Jun 1, 2010)

bump for a very very cool thread :-!


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

The black / pink DW-6900 I posted before, still on GLS-5600v velcro strap but now with a blue DW-6900E Bezel.



















Cheers,

G.


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

christophernut said:


> Loving all the work..just finished refurbing two old Foxies, a purple 6630 turns white with fright and a 6900 goes from scuffed black to mellow yellow.
> 
> keep the mods coming please...
> 
> christophernut


what module is in the yellow to fit on a 6900/6600 bezel? :-s


----------



## christophernut (Jul 29, 2010)

jammed said:


> what module is in the yellow to fit on a 6900/6600 bezel? :-s


It's a 1449 module.


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

had to bring back an old thread, My neg display ano titanium bits hydro mod Gulfman


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Finalgear said:


> had to bring back an old thread, My neg display ano titanium bits hydro mod Gulfman


I still can't believe how awesome this is!!  You've convinced me so much that I'm selling my current Mudman just so I can buy a Gulfman and reverse the display :-d It should look something like this hopefully:









May I ask what polarizing film you used to reverse the display? I might use the film that was suggested here https://www.watchuseek.com/f43/how-convert-plain-dw-5600-negative-display-129102.html But the only problem is I don't want to pay $16.00 for ALOT of extra film I won't use.


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

this is where i got the film from one Polarizing film LCD liquid crystal display 2 pcs. - eBay (item 350399328175 end time Nov-28-10 17:30:38 PST) one piece is enough to do like 5 gulfmans and you get 2 pieces.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks! Have been trying to find self adhesive polarizing film, too for a few blakced out G´s - pics to come when i understand the macro mod on my cam...


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

...just to bump this thread another time: The workspace. Some modded ones to come. ;-)


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

Re the Babola's DW-6900MC-7 "ala Buzzbait", I've never liked the Mudman, but I want one of those. Any chance of learning how it was done?


----------



## MillerHighLife (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is my one and only modded G. Not perfect, but months later I am still happy with the results.


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

Some more modded G's for this cool thread.














































Full story here. 

Cheers,

G.


----------



## fre8k (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow.. Tats wat u call a personalized piece of art...


----------



## proodscot (Feb 21, 2009)

My first mod ever. Speed hand is blacked out and matt white detailing of the button labels on the bezel. It's now perfect.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

Just a beginners mod, but here you go....
DW 9500, Module 2163, wings dyed, bezel stealthed and dyed with VHT penetrating vinyl dye to get rid of teh metallic effect. SS bezel ring has been buffed with a scotchbrite pad to be less reflective.




























...not a keeper for me. I like the fact that it shows the time in STW and Tr mode, though

This DW 9000 of mine is pictured in the blackest and rarses thread, too, so just one quick pic...










I guess it will get on a NATO strap or a handcrafted all black Nylon Strap soon. I think about a reversed display on this one.
I think one 9*** will be a keeper.

Here is the first watch i bought for parts to use on another one... A G 3011 which had a velcro strap. It had a shiny SS bezel ring, a black starp with a red stripe and a red G in the grey button. The lower bezel part was grey. (a G 3011 HH, see Casio: G-Shock G-3011HH-1 G-3xx photos, videos and specifications G3011HH-1 | Watch Archive)




























I like the big, clear display and the wacth itself quite well, but i like theis has been 3011 F1-V (Casio: G-Shock G-3011F-1V G-3xx photos, videos and specifications G3011F-1V | Watch Archive) even better. It´s been stealthed and the grey parts are dyed black, together with the bezel/strap keeper parts of the HH and a Nato Strap it´s a watch i really like, just looking for an even blacker strap with less rings because the buckle siths on the wrong place for my taste.




























So far for now... some others are done or in the works by now, but i have to go to bed now...


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm impressed. :-!


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

A MIRB Frogman I'm working on modding but not finished yet multi colored ano titanium 









and i added purple lume that glows blue to my GA-100A


----------



## Stix (Jan 31, 2010)

^^^ nice lume job


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

I like the coloured titanium - was it done chemically or by heat applicatiion?
The lume is a cool mod, too.

..and thanks tribe125 for the compliments.


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

Stix said:


> ^^^ nice lume job


Thanks i want to do it over to make it look alot better (cleaner)


lowtech said:


> I like the coloured titanium - was it done chemically or by heat applicatiion?
> The lume is a cool mod, too.
> Thanks again, the titanium was done chemically i would not trust the heat application so much i don't want to burn or melt certain parts
> 
> ..and thanks tribe125 for the compliments.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

...The DW 9000, still blacker...


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

very simple module swap. bezel from my ga 110. i was on the fence about the look so i reverted back to the original.

the donors


----------



## TraseUno (Dec 28, 2009)

Module: DW-5600CS-1
Bezel & band: DW-5600LC-4


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

DW-6900 with 1557 module + rasta bezel + orange nato.


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Hydro-filled GA-100


----------



## Maine (Oct 5, 2007)

Malyel said:


> Hydro-filled GA-100


OK, I wouldn't usually quote a pic. But er, wow. Awesome pic! Brilliant.


----------



## yester5 (Nov 24, 2006)

Homemade Bull Bars for my King b-)


----------



## dreski (Jan 5, 2010)

Just saw I didn't post in this one yet. Great thread....
Here are my mods.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

A mod with lots of Wabi...

Basically a well worn 9000 with a strap leftover from a DW 003. I took the metallic grey faceplate out of a negative display 9005 and painted the "eye" red.










this 9400 is sitting on a Seik divers rubber strap. Wanted to get the wtch back together and had no Casio strap at hand. looks kinda good.

The black buttons / bezel were combined from different watches to get a blacked out thermometer variant.



















This DW 003 came on the leather/nylon strap of the watch above. I put on some adaptors from a G-lide and an aftermarket blue/black double velcro strap that fits the color scheme nicely.










And this is a modded Mudman from JakeB (he put a std. Module out of a black one into a green body) that i modded. While taking it apart to boil it i decided i could go stealth and dye it black while i was at it...










I really like the watch, but find the buttons kinda uncomfortable to press.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Just my opinion, but I think this thread needs to be stickied. I love looking at all the sweet mods to get some ideas and saves having to search when this gets buried. Mods. cold you please sticky?


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

Tsip85 said:


> Mods. cold you please sticky?


Sorry, we keep stickies to a minimum, otherwise the forum starts halfway down the page. Some useful tutorials and articles get copied or moved to the sub-forums.


----------



## Stix (Jan 31, 2010)

yester5 said:


> Homemade Bull Bars for my King b-)


 Nice!!!


----------



## pvidamaster (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi there !

Can anyone help me to find out if its possible to swap bezel/case/modul between an GWX-5600B and an G(W)X-56.
I thought it would be cool to have the Module 3222 in the big style.

Thanks

Robert


----------



## tribe125 (Mar 7, 2006)

It seems highly unlikely to me.


----------



## TexasMade (Dec 29, 2010)

Whats up everyone, thought I would share a mod I just finished. DW-6900R module with GW-6900 band and a custom painted DW-6900 bezel. This was my first ever attempt at any customizations so Im pretty happy with how it turned out. What do you guys think?


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

The modded Rasta looks awesome Tex.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Looks great, Tex.

Sent from the office of the reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

im sure you guys are tired of my mudman pics since i've posted them in various threads, but im adding it here just because this seems to be the best mod thread so far. plus, its all WUS's fault, so i have to make you pay somehow 

(seconds on the sticky!)

Tan/Beige G-9000 Mudman, using the display from a green G-9000 and the band from a black G-9000:

original:










modded:










and then a green G-9000 with the neg display reversed to amber:

original:










modded:


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

I love that mod you did to the white muddy...without a doubt the best mod I've ever seen on a Mudman. As soon as I get my LCD that I ordered from CasioParts for my G9000MS-1, I'm going to be looking for a white bezel to copy you!!! Seriously, great job on that one!


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

be sure to post pics when you get done, sounds interesting! you're going at it the other way around, i bet it will look great. 

the crappy thing is, i spent 70 on the muddie, 30 on the band, and 30 for the display from another watch, and now that i have it exactly the way i want, of course the only thing i wear lately is the bigger G's like Kings and GD100's. so now it's for sale in the WUS sales forum. but hey, i finished it and learned lots about reversing displays and changing batteries and such, so that was probably worth the time alone.


----------



## dreski (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a new one too. My favorite for now.


----------



## dean0070_8 (May 1, 2006)

couple of custom jobs ive done recently.dw002 and dw 004


----------



## fatt4530 (Mar 11, 2011)

HEllo All... just want to share, I just finished my very first Modded G,
the result is Wonderful.. here are some pics

*BEFORE*









*
NEARLY FINISHED*









*FINISHED*

















*ALL SAYS HIII...*









That's all from me... Hope U all enjoyed it..
Thx...


----------



## jammed (Jan 16, 2010)

im really happy to see this thread still alive!


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

fatt4530 said:


> HEllo All... just want to share, I just finished my very first Modded G,
> the result is Wonderful.. here are some pics
> 
> *BEFORE*
> ...


how'd you change the colors of the plastic?


----------



## fatt4530 (Mar 11, 2011)

phattbam said:


> how'd you change the colors of the plastic?


It's easy you just need a dye (some kind of colouring for textile/cloth),then you boil your straps and bezel along with the colouring.
for more detail process you may search with the keyword how to dye a g-shock.


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

modded GA-100










Golddefender with negative display









backlight mod


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

That's the first neg display mod I've seen on a Frog. Looks great on the Gold Defender!


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

the green hornet










MR-G with golden display










tactical G`s


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

Did you re-lume them yourself or did you send them away, i f i may ask. I really like lume on my Analog watches, even if they do have an amber LED, like my AWG101 and GW 2500.
And did you source different modules for the coloured LCDs from variants with different colours or did you change the film above the reflecting film beneath the LCD panel?


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Did you re-lume them yourself or did you send them away, i f i may ask.

*yes, i did the relume my self.*

really like lume on my Analog watches, even if they do have an amber LED, like my AWG101 and GW 2500.
And did you source different modules for the coloured LCDs from variants with different colours or did you change the film above the reflecting film beneath the LCD panel?

*there is no need to source a new movement, i simply changed the film.*


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for your response. Do you use ready-to-use lume paint or do you mix pigments with laquer, if you do not mind me asking? and is it necessary to take the hands off or do you just take out the module and have a go with the paint on a toothpick/ needle? I never painted a display but imagine it is done similar to painting plastic model car/plane parts?!

I made a negative, mirrored pink display by changing the films. It was more of a coincidence while experimenting, but it looks nice and as soon as i manage to take a pic i will post it.


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)




----------



## schiesz (Aug 1, 2006)

angelo said:


> *yes, i did the relume my self.*


What are my chances of talking you into doing a relume for me? Your GA-100 looks incredible!


----------



## frog81 (Jan 9, 2011)

a little harder to notice. ;-)


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

Hydro



















red-peper










DW-8030 custom Backlight










GW-300 negative display










Atomic-solar



















Tron


----------



## ronbo (Jun 30, 2006)

Just a couple of strap mods I did with adapters for one piece dive straps. Cheers-Ronbo


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

I turned this Baby-G: 

















Into this:


----------



## angelo (Feb 10, 2006)

lowtech said:


> Thanks for your response. Do you use ready-to-use lume paint or do you mix pigments with laquer, if you do not mind me asking?
> 
> *you can find ready to use sets from rc-tritec, AF, noctilumina.com, watchlume.net, and more...*
> 
> ...


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

what's that??



krisstoffer said:


>


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

just finished these:


----------



## krisstoffer (Aug 19, 2010)

phattbam said:


> what's that??


old mrg-1, without the plastic part, and with a new strap


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

My addition to keep this thread alive. Whish I had better pictures for y'all








Reverse Display, Hydro, Bainted bezel letters, Zulus








Hydro








Module swap, painted bezel, stealthed G button








Module swap


----------



## davidbechill (Jun 14, 2011)

how did you get the matte black GLX-5600, i mean did you bead blasted it or changed its parts with what other model? it's just that i really don't like the glossy look ...


----------



## xevious (Feb 1, 2008)

krisstoffer said:


> old mrg-1, without the plastic part, and with a new strap


Looks nice! What strap did you use? I really like it.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

davidbechill said:


> how did you get the matte black GLX-5600, i mean did you bead blasted it or changed its parts with what other model? it's just that i really don't like the glossy look ...


It's a DW 5600E. I just reversed the display. That's the original bezel on it, only I painted the letters blue.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

A few more to add:

DW003, 24mm NATO, painted bezel letters








DW9100 Riseman, Camo Dyed, Hydro, 24mm Zulu








DW9100 Riseman, Jet Black bezel, bezel letters painted, reverse display, 24mm Zulu








DW 6300 Frogman, Adapters with dyed band


----------



## flori78 (Sep 7, 2008)

Simple mod. G-shock g7900-4 red turned all black with the bezel and strap from Gw7900.


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

Modified DW 6900 surftimer:










Dyed resin, lettering painted purple, reversed mirrorized tinted LCD


----------



## Malyel (Mar 30, 2006)

Turned this,








Into this,


----------



## Scattercoreys (Sep 27, 2010)

Forgot to put my latest on here  Module swap on a GW9000 and a GW810H-2, it's now my favorite watch b-)
Before:








After:


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

Just modded!

Ingredients:

Old DW-6900 Case & Module (made in Japan)
Basic DW-6900 Bezel
DW-5600LC-4JF Band


----------



## citizenfox (Jul 21, 2010)

flori78 said:


> Simple mod. G-shock g7900-4 red turned all black with the bezel and strap from Gw7900.


Not a big fan of that particular G, but the camo/orange combo is killer!


----------



## garrapata (May 15, 2011)

Not a planned mod as such, more of a quickly thrown together 'Frankenshock' from the parts drawer.

Required Ingredients / Components / Organs / Limbs.....

DW 9052 (blue) case and module
DW 9000 (black) bezel and faceplate
GW 6900 (yellow) strap
Homemade stainless steel face protector bars
Bright yellow nail varnish


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

...just a quick pic of some of my mods.










Top: DW 6900 surfing timer, colored/mirrorized display, dyed, painted lettering
3 o`clock: DW 9400, blacked out (lettering, pins, winglets) and put on a notched Seiko diver strap
6 o`clock: G 3011, combined from different ones, completely black resin, lettering removed, ss bezel ring media blasted, 24 Maratac Zulu, black, lowlight ss hardware
9 o´clock DW 6600, new stealthed bezel and strap, added a black plastic buckle, black bullbar


----------



## kumazo (Dec 6, 2008)

GS-1000/1100







band exchange only


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice straight forward strap mod for my GWM5600...


----------



## OceanView (Jun 5, 2010)

BrendanSilent said:


> im sure you guys are tired of my mudman pics since i've posted them in various threads, but im adding it here just because this seems to be the best mod thread so far. plus, its all WUS's fault, so i have to make you pay somehow
> 
> (seconds on the sticky!)
> 
> ...


The White Mudman looks great!
I may have to do this myself.


----------



## tiger2 (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## tiger2 (Apr 8, 2008)

tiger2 said:


> REVERSE&LUME FROGMAN GW-200TC
> 
> ORIGINAL...
> 
> ...


----------



## BrendanSilent (Jan 8, 2011)

that MS Jason looks awesome!


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

that jason looks very very nice! congrats!


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

Just got my first Frogman, and although the strap is comfy, it just wouldn't sit down on my wrist the way I like. I'm sure you have seen the pics where the strap pushes out away from the wrist at the lugs. Well this was bothering me, so I decided to do something about mine. I had a 24mm wavy dive strap just lying around, so I decided to cut the ends to fit the Frog. I have to say it was very easy to do and fits like it belongs. But I will let you decide.

On to the pics:




































































Only the tiniest of gap between the strap and the head, but on the wrist it is unseen.

Cheers'


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

That works. Almost looks like it was made for the watch. Great adjustment. 

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## G-Shocks Are Cool. (Feb 23, 2007)

I would so buy one from you if you mass produced them on a website for sale. They are totally cool looking.


----------



## DBlock72 (Dec 6, 2010)

My G5600gr has a new look. This mod came about because I was thinking about trying to trade my GW6900bc for the GW5600bc. I like the 6900bc a lot, but the bracelet always felt too thin for the big 6900 case. It occurred to me that I could simply switch the bracelet to the 5600 that I already had.

I switched my G5600gr into black resin a few months back, so this time it was just a simple strap swap. I'm liking it a lot so far and I definitely think this composite bracelet looks better attached to a 5600.


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> That works. Almost looks like it was made for the watch. Great adjustment.
> 
> Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


Thanks for your comments


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

G-Shocks Are Cool. said:


> I would so buy one from you if you mass produced them on a website for sale. They are totally cool looking.


Not sure I am ready to mass produce them, but thanks for the words of encouragement


----------



## JacksonExports (Jun 14, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> That works. Almost looks like it was made for the watch. Great adjustment.
> 
> Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


Thanks for your comments


----------



## tiger2 (Apr 8, 2008)

module swap :-d


----------



## comeoutpunching (Nov 1, 2010)

this is now my best looking square. It really looks amazing in person
DW-5600JP in DW-5600MS skin:


----------



## garrapata (May 15, 2011)

I guess that some details belong on this thread, so here is my current line up of modded DW6900s on ZULU straps - more pictures and a few details can be found here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/my-c...6900s-2t-x-4-if-any-do-you-prefer-567845.html


----------



## Djhyper66 (May 1, 2011)

here few reverse display mods i work on this week








this watch use to have a orange looking display and it more of a mirror finish.









I decided to go crazy on my in4mation watch, I got yellow replacement bands for it, cause the red and green bands were just too much for my taste. Then since I had extra polarize film i decided to slap it on the watch display. ( I know million people are going think I'm crazy, but there right, I am a little crazy.)


----------



## tako_watch (Apr 1, 2010)

New to the G Shock forum but this thread is what got interested. I am usually on the diver forum as you can see on my sig. but changing bracelets and going to leather or rubber changes the character of the watch only so much and I am not one to get into the insides of a watch. But the ability to change a G's cloths is so very cool:-!

So here is my first effort.

Before: G9200 MS Military series Riseman









Then a white Bezel and Band change after a trip to Tiktox. The Black buttons and faint amber dial and subtle red eye of the MS works well with this. I didn't want to mess with the "sensor" on the stock bezel.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

*My modded GW-2500BD-1AER*

I have posted this on another thread, but thought I'd show off my minor work on this dedicated 'mod' thread!

On getting my brand new GW-2500BD - 1AER, it bugged me that when I looked at the time, I could see the edge of the silver watchback. It ruined the 'stealth' look I was going for when I bought an all black watch.

I simply unscrewed the back, rubbed it down with 800 grade sandpaper, carefully masked the 'inside' of the watchback, and applied three coats of standard automtive satin black acrylic paint, which I had lying in my garage. I now have the 'stealth' look I was after. Yes, I know, it's not the most complex mod ever done to a G-Shock, but I'm chuffed with it!!

*Before - you can see the silver edge of the watchback!

*







*Watchback as Casio designed it*









*After a few coats of black stuff*









*The new black edge!*









*The overall 'stealth' effect...*









*What do you think?* :think:


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

*Re: My modded GW-2500BD-1AER*

Hello, just wanted to push this thread up again.
Group shot of some recent darker mods.
- DW 6600 stealth/bullbar, AWG 101, G 3011, DW 9500, BG 325 -










Some close ups:


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: My modded GW-2500BD-1AER*

DW-6900 dye job using Rit scarlet red:

















I am very happy with it. 

Cheers,

G.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Nice job...I love the look of a red jelly. I'm awaiting the arrival of an 003 that I picked up on the bay for $15. I only bid on it with the thought of dyeing it red in mind. Here's the "before" pic...who knows what the "after" will look like!


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

Tsip85 said:


> who knows what the "after" will look like!


I am sure that it will look awesome. Here's the "before" picture of mine, which I also purchased for about 20$ with the intention of dyeing red. Great minds think alike. 









Pretty dull, right?

Now...









By the way, I was a bit worried about the color of the grey parts, but finally they ended up with a very cool maroon tone.

Post photos when the job is done, please.

Cheers,

G.


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is a link to my modded G https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/i-must-crazy-first-ever-modded-ga111dr-7a-dee-ricky-619814.html


----------



## dad-the-diver (Aug 27, 2011)

Posted a thread on my first G Shock mod, heres the link:- https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/first-try-mod-6900-a-619378.html


----------



## tacmods/dp (Dec 14, 2011)

Originally Casio G-Shock Mudman G9000-8V now aka Afghani.


----------



## NC Mystic (Mar 29, 2011)

RE 8400


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

tacmods said:


> Originally Casio G-Shock Mudman G9000-8V now aka Afghani.
> 
> View attachment 581619


Cool!

G.


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

DW-002 dye job:










Before sunshine orange RIT:










After sunshine orange RIT:










Cheers,

G.


----------



## NC Mystic (Mar 29, 2011)

the afghani mod is definitely cool


----------



## tacmods/dp (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks. It came out rather nice, if I may say so.
More are in the making.


----------



## Beefy (Dec 13, 2011)

NC Mystic said:


> the afghani mod is definitely cool


I agree!


----------



## NC Mystic (Mar 29, 2011)

i can't remember if it was you or another member but i've seen some similar dye jobs that are very appealing, i like the customs camo's people come up with. have you done any tutorials on this because your edges are super clean and i know how tough that is to get from the RE 8400 project

tips would be appreciated :-!


----------



## Mr CoOrdinate (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys, these mods are awesome! Where are guys buying your dye?


----------



## tacmods/dp (Dec 14, 2011)

Nope my friend I have not done any tutorials.
I guess I am just lucky or skilled, you decide 

My tip for you would be to put in allot of TLC in the making.


----------



## NC Mystic (Mar 29, 2011)

i used frog painters tape, i think that's where i went wrong. did you use duct tape or something else?


----------



## tacmods/dp (Dec 14, 2011)

Tacmods trade secret


----------



## NC Mystic (Mar 29, 2011)

probably for the best, i don't need to spend any more money on G's for a while


----------



## boomslice (Feb 11, 2011)

tacmods said:


> Tacmods trade secret


Sharing is caring... 
Secrets don't make friends... etc etc

Nice looking dye jobs though. I like the camo, but that yellow -> kermit green is what really impresses me. Good job.


----------



## tacmods/dp (Dec 14, 2011)

NC Mystic, Of course you need to! Do not try to deny yourself more G´s 

Boomslice, yes you are right but some things are better left in the dark.
Nice to hear, though the green was the easiest to do. 
Another Killer Frog is in the making. Stay tuned for pics.


----------



## Hubert Wee (Nov 22, 2011)

anyone here knows if GD-200-4 strap can be fitted into G-9300 Mudman ?


----------



## arlee (May 9, 2009)

NC Mystic said:


> i can't remember if it was you or another member but i've seen some similar dye jobs that are very appealing, i like the customs camo's people come up with. have you done any tutorials on this because your edges are super clean and i know how tough that is to get from the RE 8400 project
> 
> tips would be appreciated :-!


here you go, lexvil did it way back maybe you can PM him and ask him about it
https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/desert-fighter-frog-lot-ptcs-313990.html


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

If u search through Lex's posts, I think I came across a little "how to" once before. He's done some incredible dye jobs! I'm tempted to just send him a G, a bag of dyes, and a check!

Sent from the Office of the Reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## ggyy1276 (May 21, 2006)

johnny.bravus said:


> View attachment 582111
> View attachment 582112
> View attachment 582113


These pictures of yours make me want to migrate to the south with geese.
It looks nice and toasty there


----------



## johnny.bravus (Jun 4, 2011)

hehe, yep, it´s a sunny summer here!


----------



## Myskonk (Dec 19, 2011)

First off, I don't even own a g-shock, BUT i've been looking at them for a while and the first one i'll buy might be either the dee and ricky or the limited ga110 ones.
Anyway, my friend returned from china the other week and he brought me a watch to my surprise(it wasn't my birthday or anything)
so this is the watch he got me, only that it has green details instead of yellow ones: http://www........com/5-pcs-ots-mul...proof/p-ff80808131d78dff013213b708e9024f.html
it ain't the prettiest and it has nowhere the same quality-feel as real g-shock, but still, the form and design of the plastic is(according to me) rather ok(and i got it 4 free)
So I was thinking that I would completely repaint it, and i'll post some pictures here of the project.
Today I only took it apart and painted the "dial" completely black, but next step will probably be to spraypaint the case completely white, then change the strap to something better, and then we'll see :roll:

btw just curious, on the ga110 model, has anyone tried dissassembling it down to the hour-and minute-hands, and repainting them? :-d


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

A member here, Angelo did relume (which actually is repainting) a GA G-Shock.

This is not the thread i was looking for, but you know our search here...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/tutorial-how-relume-watch-549589.html

In his video gallery, you´ll find the GA 100.

Videos - angelo.meinehomepage.com


----------



## Juggernaut1987 (Dec 20, 2011)

Dont know if this counts as being modded but I screwed the bezel on myself


----------



## Finalgear (Jul 29, 2010)

Juggernaut1987 said:


> Dont know if this counts as being modded but I screwed the bezel on myself
> View attachment 582754


Sorry i think i just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## butchick (Sep 26, 2011)

tacmods/dp said:


> Originally Casio G-Shock Mudman G9000-8V now aka Afghani.
> 
> View attachment 581615
> 
> ...


very nice mod.

may i know what kind of paint was used for this?


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

...just a little bump:



















I know, unusual colour for me. ;-)


----------



## nick h. (Dec 2, 2006)

Anyone want to share info on paint? I have lots of questions. A while back I posted that I wanted to paint my Antman and was thinking about using this liquid plastic stuff called Plastidip Plastic Coatings, Rubber Paint because I wanted flexible paint on the strap. Well, I bought some Plastidip and experimented with it on a very boring G90003V Mudman, and I don't recommend it. Even when you thin it as much as possible, and sand the watch, and use primer, the Plastidip goes on like jam, barely adhering to flat surfaces and filling all the indentations. You need to use several coats and you end up losing all the detail. So I think I'll use plastic modelling paint like everyone else!

Here are my questions:

- acrylic or enamel? Acrylic is said to be more elastic, but enamel is said to be more durable on things which will be handled a lot. So I'm thinking I'll go with enamel, probably Revell enamel as it comes in funkier colours than Humbrol. (I'm in the UK. Humbrol and Revell are the commonest paints for plastic modellers here.) I also want to try some car paint products to get metal flake and colour-change effects, as seen on the Gold Defender and Snake Killer.

- do plastic modelling paints adhere to clean polyurethane Casio parts, or do you need primer and/or sanding? I'd rather not do any sanding because I'd like the option of stripping my paint and putting the watch back to standard, just in case!

- for paint stripping, what can you use that won't dissolve the polyurethane? I've read that some people in the UK use acetone-free nail polish remover from Superdrug. I've used it before to remove glue and it's not expensive and doesn't burn the skin.

I don't have an air brush so I'm going to try painting by hand first.

The big question is, what paint scheme to try first? I've got too many ideas. In addition to a pseudo-Gold Defender or Snake Killer, a Brazilian would be fun. I'd also like to try a Paisley scheme, and some ironic luxury schemes, as if Casio had done collaborations with Louis Vuitton, Hermes or Versace. And I was thinking that as a homage to the DW5000 I could replicate the brick design on the case and strap. So far the only "canvases" I have are an Antman and a Mudman, so I'm on the lookout for worn cheapies on ebay.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

I don't know of anyone who has actually _painted_ a band or bezel. Ok, not exactly...I did spray paint an old 002 bezel with black lacquer paint. It came out looking gun metal grey, but i didn't prep the bezel or anything. The paint has held up, but it's not a "quality" job. As far as bands, and besides me painting that one bezel, the only thing I've ever seen done is dye. If you were to try it out, rather than painting with a brush, I would suggest dipping it. Yes, it's going to require more paint, but I think you'd get a more even coat without any strokes or streaks. But, I couldn't tell you what kind of paint would hold up on a band. We use fingernail polish and enamel modeling paint regularly to paint the bezel letters. All mine have held up, but we're not talking about any flex aspect here.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 2, 2006)

Do you think tacmods painted his afghani mudman? It's hard to see any evidence of paint in his pics. Maybe he used masking tape or masking fluid and bleach or acid? :think: 

Tacmods, your secret will out, it's just a matter of time!


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

Tsip85 said:


> I don't know of anyone who has actually _painted_ a band or bezel. Ok, not exactly...I did spray paint an old 002 bezel with black lacquer paint. It came out looking gun metal grey, but i didn't prep the bezel or anything. The paint has held up, but it's not a "quality" job. As far as bands, and besides me painting that one bezel, the only thing I've ever seen done is dye. If you were to try it out, rather than painting with a brush, I would suggest dipping it. Yes, it's going to require more paint, but I think you'd get a more even coat without any strokes or streaks. But, I couldn't tell you what kind of paint would hold up on a band. We use fingernail polish and enamel modeling paint regularly to paint the bezel letters. All mine have held up, but we're not talking about any flex aspect here.


I've successfully painted bezels with spray enamel. I painted one silver a few weeks ago. First spray primer and then spray silver. The paint flexes with the resin and seems very durable. Only problem (and why I never bothered to mention the project on here) is that the smell of the enamel is still in the resin. I don't know how long it will take to go away.


----------



## nick h. (Dec 2, 2006)

I reckon Casio must have painted the Gold Defender and Snake Killer. I don't see how they could have got the metalflake or colour change effects if they had just mixed pigment into the resin. 

Modern car spray paints have some flex in them so they can be used on bendy parts such as bumpers/fenders, splitters, spoilers etc.

Have you tried varnish to kill your enamel smell?


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

Glimmer / Metallic effects on Casios is reached like the glossy surface on the Resin. The Resin is injection molded. On glossy/effect parts, first there is injected some resin with the desired effect (glossy coloured surface or cclar with effect) and then the rest of teh resin is injected. This bonds both resins and makes for a much more durable finish than painted or printed effects.
Painting resin is not easy - it may be durable on a bezel which is not flexed and rarely worn, but in my expeience (with different primers and paints) is that it will eventually tear, flake or peel.

Tacmods did dye the camo watches shown. There are some How-Tos and TSip can offer soem advice , too as can Kung.

The resin emits chemicasls (the softener evaporates, which also causes resin rot) that make it hard / impossible for paint to stick. The best bet is dyeing, although there are limitations in that process. I would guess that paint will hold up quitze some time on an older bezel that has evaporated for years and thus will not emit big quantities of chemicals and that using plastic primer will enhance the quality of teh paintjob, but my guess is that straps cannot be painted with satisfying results.

The painted plastic parts you mention are in most cases ABS plastic which is paintable quite well. Casio hard plastic parts (some non G-Cases for example) can be painted quite durable.
For example my father wears a PRG-40 since nearly 2 years as his beater/outdoor watch where i media blasted/primered/painted teh blue plastic piece covering the right side buttons. The paint got glossier from rubbing, but did not crack, peel or flake. 

I just did a Casio WS-21-case, too. I´ll see if i can post some pics (in another thread)

I am looking forward to exchange experiences in painting/colouring resin parts. did you use the painted bezel, Kung?


----------



## kung-fusion (Dec 18, 2010)

I have not tried anything to get rid of the smell other than airing it out, and I have not actually used the bezel on a watch yet. My plan was to use it for my DW-5000D, but I found that the silver paint was not the right color of silver to match the metal band (the required silver color has hues of rose and yellow that are subtle)

Here is a shot of the painted bezel. This was an old black 5600E bezel that I had lying around. In normal light, it actually looks like it is made of metal. I might use it someday if the enamel smell goes away.


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

@ nick, Tacmods afghani is dyed. Camo patterns are done by masking the resin first, then dying one color at a time, going from darker to lighter and removing pieces of the masking in between dyes. The difficulty here is finding the right dye/heat/time formula for the polyurethane to not only accept the dye, but to hold it with minimal fading. All dyes are going to fade over time. Other than basic black dye jobs, I'd love to see some updated pics of people's dye jobs that were done 6+ months ago.

Sent from the office of the reincarnated President of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## desmond (Mar 6, 2012)

Hey Johnny, I like the color of your watch. Nice white/red/black color combination!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Welcome, Nicolas. That's an interesting looking G you have. Is it a Code Name 6900? The band looks really interesting as well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ChrisTopherloaf (Jul 16, 2011)

We need to figure out how those ATACS 'dips' work like on DYTAC.com. Man, I'd love a multicam GW6900 or Atacs, not a fan of the square watch.


----------



## Dan-LAX (Dec 17, 2011)

This is my minor modded GA100-1A1...nothing drastic, just a simple skinny wrist strap mod, stealthing the subdial hand and using this little workaround to visually center the hand on the subdial instead of the normal 7 o'clock resting position.

Dan


----------



## hucky (Apr 14, 2007)

hucky said:


> Here is a 5600 that I burned out in my Kiln and turned the bezel into .925 sterling silver with black patina in some low spots including the writing.


I have received some PMs and emails about me selling sterling silver covers like this one pictured, Heres the deal, I have to use the actual g shock resin cover so its gone forever, It burns away in the kiln, I dont have a mold of these as Im not trying to rip off g shock, Im just making a couple of my own watches Mod, I have done a Frogman and this 5600, there is alot of work involved. If someone has a Frogman cover they want to sacrifice, Id be willing to do 1 providing you have 2 frogmen covers, 1 for me and 1 for you, you also have to pay for the Silver for your own cover but not mine, Ill provide my own. cheers


----------



## HOZAYEM (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks to Garrapata for the inspiration...
His...









Mine... The Franken-Stinger...


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

*Re: My modded GW-2500BD-1AER*

this is mine


----------



## waldoloko (Feb 24, 2012)

Here's mine....


----------



## Catch22 (Dec 21, 2008)

This is still my favourite G of all time!!

Modded MIB with 6900MS Module.


----------



## mattyboy (Oct 10, 2011)

That is luuuuuurrrrvly


----------



## roscotanna (Jun 5, 2012)

has anybody ever reversed the display of a g-9000-1ver with polarizing film rather than another module? or is it just two fiddly with the two small screens and shape of the face? cheers lads


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

roscotanna said:


> has anybody ever reversed the display of a g-9000-1ver with polarizing film rather than another module? or is it just two fiddly with the two small screens and shape of the face? cheers lads


Once you pull the module it's only one screen. I've reversed one once, but in my foolish haste cracked the LCD. It's the same process as reversing the display on any other model.


----------



## roscotanna (Jun 5, 2012)

Tsip85 said:


> Once you pull the module it's only one screen. I've reversed one once, but in my foolish haste cracked the LCD. It's the same process as reversing the display on any other model.


thanks for the info! :-!


----------



## RobertoGMan (Apr 5, 2012)

Bullbar and strap on GA-100:


----------



## WillyLix (Feb 1, 2012)

what model number is that? I've come across that one before on ebay, but the only info with it is the module number, not the model number.
thanks.



quattrojames said:


> This was my first modding attempt! I've learnt a lot but enjoyed doing it:
> 
> Before & After:


----------



## godizded (Jan 9, 2009)

WillyLix said:


> what model number is that? I've come across that one before on ebay, but the only info with it is the module number, not the model number.
> thanks.


DW-004

Here's the variations.

Cheers,

G.


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

RobertoGMan said:


>


This is one of the most interesting and original mods I've seen on any G for a long time. Well done for even _thinking_ of it! Works very well and lets a G-Shock fit in with a metal/goth/rock/biker crowd in a way that no other G will manage. |>


----------



## niuniu (Aug 29, 2009)

No brown leather straps.. am thinking of trying this on a stealthed out 5600 module. Can't see any examples though to get an idea how it might look..


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

modded by Tsip ..

the day i got it ( bright colours) 








2 months later 

























colour is fading out


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

@DImGR;unfortunately, some resins are just weird like that - here is one of mine, used to be very dark brown and very fresh green


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Fob, was that the Nigel resin that you dyed? I've wondered about it's finish and how well it would hold the dye...


----------



## G-fob (Jun 14, 2011)

no, it's NOT. I bought this one separately from eBay. But I dyed it too, and both couldn't hold the dye very rell


----------



## the1hatman (Feb 17, 2011)

Recently acquired a GLS-5600V-7 with the type of velcro strap that I dislike. Decided to mod it using surplus parts...

Black 23mm slide through band from a DW-5600EB.
White keeper from a 6900 strap.
Actual watch and extenders from the GLS-5600V-7.
Some gloss white Testors paint and thinner...

Used the Testors white to fill in the buckle holes and G logo on the south end of the strap. The excess was cleaned off using the thinner:








The badly stained white 6900 keeper was also restored using soap and paint thinner:








Everything was left to dry overnight. The paint held up well while being worn for an entire day. I expect to have to touch up the hole where the buckle usually hooks in but as I always use the same setting the rest should remain solid:








Comparison to the factory velcro band (I HATE these!):








The GLS-5600V-7 itself. Thank you for looking!


----------



## Tsip85 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hatman, that's awesome!! Great idea on the holes...something I never would have thought of but will surely try in the future. Looks FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

stevefranken617 said:


> View attachment 807491
> 
> 
> I now have a problem, I modded a account and did everything making it look nice and legit but when I log in offline some of the images don't show up in like Gears of War 2 or a single achievement image won't show up for like an Arcade title. Any help or suggestions, I'm quite paranoid when it comes down to these things. Thanks.


----------



## StephenWatch (Sep 30, 2010)

stevefranken617 said:


> View attachment 807491
> 
> 
> I now have a problem, I modded a account and did everything making it look nice and legit but when I log in offline some of the images don't show up in like Gears of War 2 or a single achievement image won't show up for like an Arcade title. Any help or suggestions, I'm quite paranoid when it comes down to these things. Thanks.


I tried to 'report' this post, but the report function doesn't seem to work - on entering the 'submit' button, screen does nothing!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

StephenWatch said:


> I tried to 'report' this post, but the report function doesn't seem to work - on entering the 'submit' button, screen does nothing!


I reported it.


----------



## DImGR (Jun 1, 2007)

just finished this for a customer. Three layers of superluminova


----------



## G-Shock Absorber (Sep 18, 2011)

I know I gave it it's own thread, but I thought I'd pop it in here too.









Stealth modded Antman.

Mods include negative display conversion, painted chapter ring, painted bezel lettering, painted G in light button, painted mode button, gold plastic fake antenna removed and replaced with black epoxy putty, chromed lug covers removed.

Thread = https://www.watchuseek.com/f17/antman-mod-negative-display-conversion-plus-bezel-mod-742496.html


----------



## TimeIsGold (Aug 29, 2014)

Did u dye this yellow? or u painted it? it looks like it's painted..


----------



## lowtech (Sep 5, 2010)

It´s a factory Casio bezel from a yellow model, AFAIK from a GWM 5600 A 9

Casio: G-Shock GW-M5600A-9 GW-Mxxx photos, videos and specifications GWM5600A-9 | Watch Archive


----------



## KillaSkill (Sep 21, 2013)

Also swapped out the metal keeper for a black resin one from my GW7900


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Knives and Lint (Jun 15, 2014)

Some of my favorites

8900 Franken-Rasta




GD100SC-1 in army green clothing





Just adding a blue band to this one made a huge difference and really makes module pop





Module swap



Stealthed


----------



## jadocs (Aug 14, 2014)

Damn....the watches look great fellas. 

Knives and Lint...great pics!


----------

